# Grand Forks, ND gamer seeking DMs and gamers alike



## skywyze (Mar 1, 2007)

I'd like to get a game started here in Grand Forks, North Dakota. If you're looking for a group, a player or looking to get something new started, please post with the times you're available and what you'd like to do here. Willing to either be a player or a DM, as needed.


----------

